# Disco, 1970's dance, and 1980's dance music



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Disco and dance music from the good old days tends to be maligned. I am a fan of Donna Summer, the Bee Gees, and other great dance groups up to Kraftwerk.









Let us celebrate a lost era here.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Emotional Rescue wasn't an entirely bad song. That's as close as I'll get.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool beans, a lot of hip hop sampled disco early on... which is why I give it props.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

So many memories
But a truly awful film


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I liked Summer's work with Moroder, and other Moroder-influenced works such as Quiet Life by Japan, Angel Eyes by Roxy Music and Heart of Glass by Blondie. K C & The Sunshine Band and Chic are still my favourite disco-era groups as they often retained a harder funk element which is far more to my liking.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As a musician back then, disco sure was fun to play. I know it was about playing recorded music, but some people preferred live bands.

After the Vietnam era went away and there was no more draft, all those young people wanted to do was dance. After a string of gigs playing for drunk kids in their backyards, it was nice to get back into ballrooms, where people dressed up and danced with a sense of style. And they didn't hassle us when we asked to get paid.

I don't really have any favorite pieces, just good memories.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I grew up in the 'disco sucks' era. Self-respecting heads wouldn't listen to that stuff. By the late '70s, I realized that I did enjoy dancing. I never found much music that was danceable, but also met my need for the fringe. However, there was quite a lot of wonderful stuff coming out of Britain in the New Wave era.

Fad Gadget (Frank Tovey) did this one with the Einstürzende Neubauten:






Collapsing New People

I don't recall many other songs, but the Swiss band Yello did some more pop-oriented stuff that was danceable, Tuxedomoon from Belguim (originally San Francisco), Telex from Belgium, Kraftwerk aus Deutschland, the Talking Heads...

The disco era, strictly speaking, is on my puke list... but you never know... some day?


----------

